# Change Remote Address



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Just got a Roamio plus and it's in the same cabinet as an S3. I want to change the remote address on the Roamio and I'm guessing it should be the same process as previous Tivos (go to system info screen, scroll to remote address, press Pause & Tivo - steady light - point at tivo and press "1" (or whatever number you choose). The number does not change on the screen - it stays at zero. Anyone know the correct process? Thanks.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Since the Roamio now uses RF as default, perhaps you need to force it into IR mode briefly for that to work? Just a guess.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The Roamio remote is RF, so if you are using it in RF mode it should not be controlling your S3 unit at all and hence no need to change Remote address.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You're a little off on the process. Go to the system information screen, change the address on the remote by holding TiVo and Pause and then pressing the number you want to assign, then press any button on the remote. That will change the number on the TiVo.

You'll need to cover the IR receiver on one of the TiVo's while you do this or they'll both respond and get assigned the same remote code. Also make sure you exit the system info screen on one TiVo before doing the other. Lastly both TiVos have to be assigned a code other then 0 and both remotes have to also be assigned a code other then 0. A remote set to 0 will control any TiVo, regardless of it's code, and a TiVo set to 0 will respond to any remote regardless of it's code.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> The Roamio remote is RF, so if you are using it in RF mode it should not be controlling your S3 unit at all and hence no need to change Remote address.


I wouldn't trust that. If the RF connection drops the remote reverts to IR and in that case it would control the S3. Plus the S3 remote will still control the Roamio.

Setting both units to a code other then 0, and both remotes to equivalent codes, is the safest bet.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Called Tivo. Turned out I was doing everything right but for some reason the remote needed a complete reset. Then it worked fine. Sorry for the false start and thanks for trying to help.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Pressing Tivo + C switches to IR mode, then you can change the remote address. Remote light glows red with button presses.

Tivo + D switches to RF mode. Remote light is yellow on button presses.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

With an S3 and Roamio in the same room, even if one is IR and the other RF, if they're both on zero the Roamio will respond to the S3's IR signal, you still have to make sure the remote channels are set as are both Tivo's


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Not being able to find how to disable RF-mode, until now, I had to use a tag-team approach of using a Premiere remote to set the Roamio receiving IR address, since I didn't know how to take the Roamio remote out of RF mode.

I just covered the from of the Premiere remote with my hand while setting the remote to the address number I wanted my Roamio receiving on then used the Premiere remote on the Roamio's System Information screen. I used the usual method of holding the Pause+TiVo buttons then pressing the desired address number. *BTW: Sometimes a fresh pair of batteries makes your hand inadequate for blocking the IR.*

It was a PITA, in every room, since I couldn't block the RF signal with my hand (obviously), and having both Roamios and Premieres in each room (and two of each in one room).

I don't understand why it says to "use 1-3 for Sony". I assume it means TV, but don't understand why. I've used 1-9, just fine, until now.

Now, no matter what, I practically need a laser sight on the Roamio remotes to aim them directly at the tiny IR receiver on my Sony TVs. The Premiere, and TiVo HD remotes could be aimed over my shoulder and control the same TVs from 25ft away.

I'm still getting a bit disgruntled over needing sniper-aim to control my TVs.

Any suggestions not involving a sniper sight? Yes, I've tried multiple TV codes, as well as using the same one that I've been using for years.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I wouldn't trust that. If the RF connection drops the remote reverts to IR and in that case it would control the S3. Plus the S3 remote will still control the Roamio.
> 
> Setting both units to a code other then 0, and both remotes to equivalent codes, is the safest bet.


 Good points, I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

nooneuknow said:


> I don't understand why it says to "use 1-3 for Sony". I assume it means TV, but don't understand why. I've used 1-9, just fine, until now.


Way back in the Series 1 days Sony actually made a TiVo. It used a different remote and it's remote was only capable of doing codes 1-3.

That reference has nothing to do with the brand of TV.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> Way back in the Series 1 days Sony actually made a TiVo. It used a different remote and it's remote was only capable of doing codes 1-3.
> 
> That reference has nothing to do with the brand of TV.


Odd, that it would be in the documentation specifically for the Roamio's remote (being so new), but I've never seen a mention of it in the older TiVo's remote documentation (that I can recall, anyway)...

I did pause and wonder if there ever might have been a Sony-badged TiVo, while scratching my head over it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

nooneuknow said:


> I did pause and wonder if there ever might have been a Sony-badged TiVo, while scratching my head over it.


No wonder we are all going bald lately.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe the copied and pasted from a really old how to.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

nooneuknow said:


> I'm still getting a bit disgruntled over needing sniper-aim to control my TVs.
> 
> Any suggestions not involving a sniper sight? Yes, I've tried multiple TV codes, as well as using the same one that I've been using for years.


I have found that I get the most consistent results by pointing my remote at a side wall at around a 45 degree angle from my Tivo and TV.

Of course, this is using IR. If you are using RF, the angle shouldn't make any difference.

I seem to remember reading somewhere on this forum, that the fibre-optic tube that carries the IR signal from the opening in the front of the box to the actual receiver on the motherboard is ofter misaligned on the Roamio boxes and that it helped to remove the cover and push it until it was exactly aligned with the opening.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

BruceShultes said:


> I have found that I get the most consistent results by pointing my remote at a side wall at around a 45 degree angle from my Tivo and TV.
> 
> Of course, this is using IR. If you are using RF, the angle shouldn't make any difference.
> 
> I seem to remember reading somewhere on this forum, that the fibre-optic tube that carries the IR signal from the opening in the front of the box to the actual receiver on the motherboard is ofter misaligned on the Roamio boxes and that it helped to remove the cover and push it until it was exactly aligned with the opening.


The problem us with my Sony TVs (with ~5 years age difference between them). The RF makes the TiVo work no matter what. The IR it uses for the TV is the problem/issue.

Premiere and TiVo HD remotes worked just fine with these same TVs, and always controlled the TiVos just fine as well.

I have seen very bad alignment with the IR tube inside Premieres. It still didn't matter. It just made verified the "Made in Mexico" sticker. Even with that misalignment, I could point anywhere and control the TiVos, and the TVs, until the new Roamio remote. I'm using the exact same IR code, as I did before, since none of the others that I tried worked any better, controlling the TVs.

You seem to think I'm having problems controlling the TiVos, and it's the exact opposite of that. It's TVs. Thanks for trying, though...


----------



## CIP54 (Dec 29, 2000)

how do you change the remote code? My premiere remote is controlling the Roamio which I'd prefer it didn't


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CIP54 said:


> how do you change the remote code? My premiere remote is controlling the Roamio which I'd prefer it didn't


As simple way is to block the front of the Roamio (and it uses RF), then the IR doesn't affect it. There must be better ways for users who like the LED indicators.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

CIP54 said:


> how do you change the remote code? My premiere remote is controlling the Roamio which I'd prefer it didn't


If your TiVo is set to remote code 0, it obeys all remotes no matter what address they are set to, even if the TiVo is a Roamio and is also married to an RF remote. So you have to set both your Premiere and Roamio TiVos to a remote code other than 0; then the Roamio won't respond to commands from your Premiere remote.

You can use your Premiere remote to set both addresses following the procedure described upstream. Just cover up the front of the other TiVo with something that will block the IR from the remote like a magazine or a block of wood so that you are only talking to one at a time.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CIP54 said:


> how do you change the remote code? My premiere remote is controlling the Roamio which I'd prefer it didn't


This web page provides a good walk-through: *To control two TiVo boxes with separate remotes*

NOTE[1]: Ignore the title of the page, since the procedure details programming 2 TiVos with their respective IR remotes.

NOTE[2]: You'll need to put the Roamio remote into IR mode to configure it's unique, non-zero remote address.
Set remote to IR mode: press & hold *C+Tivo* buttons until LED flashes red
Set remote to RF mode: press & hold *D+TiVo* until LED flashes amber​Once the Roamio remote's IR remote address has been set, you can toggle that remote back to RF mode, if desired​


----------



## CIP54 (Dec 29, 2000)

so the remote changes itself to, say, code 2 when the tivo gets changed? I still remember the remote with a switch!


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

CIP54 said:


> so the remote changes itself to, say, code 2 when the tivo gets changed? I still remember the remote with a switch!


The remote with the switch allowed the remote to use two different code sets, not related to the numbers on the switch. Switch position 1 could be set to code set #5, and switch position 2 could be set to code set #1. Took me a while to figure out that the switch number had nothing to do with which code set it would use.

BTW, it is actually the TiVo which will follow the remote. You first put the TiVo on the System Information screen, program the remote, and then use the remote. A TiVo on the System Information screen will set itself to whichever IR code set it next sees.


----------



## CIP54 (Dec 29, 2000)

Just finished programming as described. Interestingly, my Logitech One Remote is a universal tivo sender - no matter what remote code the tivo is set for the Logitech works. The two tivo peanuts work as described.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

CIP54 said:


> Just finished programming as described. Interestingly, my Logitech One Remote is a universal tivo sender - no matter what remote code the tivo is set for the Logitech works. The two tivo peanuts work as described.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You have to let the Logitech recognize that you have the address set on the remote by going through the recognition procedure, where you point the TiVo remote at the Logitech and enter the keys the setup program tells you to. When it sees the address bit set in the IR stream it knows it is needed for the device you are setting up.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> You have to let the Logitech recognize that you have the address set on the remote by going through the recognition procedure, where you point the TiVo remote at the Logitech and enter the keys the setup program tells you to. When it sees the address bit set in the IR stream it knows it is needed for the device you are setting up.


What ej said. The default Logitech Harmony setup for the TiVo has it using the default TiVo IR remote address of "0" -- which means its signals will be received and processed by any TiVo within the Harmony's infrared range. You need to go through the process described above to customize the Harmony to control a TiVo using a specific customized remote address -- and you'd need to setup a second TiVo device and activity for your Harmony, repeating the above process with the other TiVo's remote, if you want to control each TiVo device from a single Harmony remote.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

OLD THREAD BUMP -



Dan203 said:


> You're a little off on the process. Go to the system information screen, change the address on the remote by holding TiVo and Pause and then pressing the number you want to assign, then press any button on the remote. That will change the number on the TiVo.
> 
> You'll need to cover the IR receiver on one of the TiVo's while you do this or they'll both respond and get assigned the same remote code. Also make sure you exit the system info screen on one TiVo before doing the other. Lastly both TiVos have to be assigned a code other then 0 and both remotes have to also be assigned a code other then 0. A remote set to 0 will control any TiVo, regardless of it's code, and a TiVo set to 0 will respond to any remote regardless of it's code.


Thanks very much for this information. I just had to use it again (it had been a while). Very easy to follow instructions that worked perfectly of course. Thanks


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Perhaps needless-to-add, your remote has to be in IR mode for this to work. (To enter IR mode, press and hold the TiVo+Red C buttons until the activity indicator on the remote control lights. The remote remains in IR mode until you manually put the remote into RF mode. To change the remote control from IR mode to RF mode, press and hold the TiVo+Green D buttons until the activity indicator on the remote control lights up.)


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Probably smeeking, but also used the instructions here: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions


----------

